

The Snubbing of Africa by the World - elsang

Why do people resist so much for africans to learn how to build their own custome datacenters , educate us on clustering and high power computing as well as even consider us as a viable market. 
it is frustruating as an african to have no reference to anything when im trying to learn about high power computing everyone says it all avaiable on amazon etc but at the end of the day the hurdles to jump to access an HPC for lets say complex calculations is near impossible as they are not anywhere near avaibl. 
it is sad as africa&#x27;s population median age is 18 which means if you target the right section (for example southern africa you can easily ensure nothing but groeth and innovation for the next 20 years which is not viable in cetain gold class markets around the world. 
though i believe this is also a problem in south america but it seems like everyone in the developed world is stuck on the fact they have made great strides and forget that some child in africa has an idea to make what mindblocks or hurdles they face inconsiquential.
yes even as an african when presenting something to the sense that there is something viable all sides corporate and educational ignore us thinking all there is in africa is charity and nothing else
======
sorich87
I'm african and live in Africa, and I'm not sure I relate with what you wrote.
If I want to learn something I just go and learn it from all the resources
available on the Internet, in books, etc. If I want to build something, I
build it. I'm not sure why we have to wait for someone else to educate us?

~~~
Elvissango
Try building a high powered cluster with no information availiable on simple
v.basics. Its annoying that you present to an organisation gow something is
done and show full implementation bt somegow they hire some guy from outside
who messes up you idea up charges an unreasonable amount for a subpar product

------
norea-armozel
I could go in length as to why the West snubs Africa, but to make it
simplified it all comes down to power. If the West was to give African
countries a leg up on technology the gains would mostly benefit Africans and
not westerners. It would give Africans leverage in bargaining for just about
any good or service, thus reducing their dependence on the West. So, it's all
a form of Imperialism (2.0).

------
analyticbastard
If anyone is to blame about not being able to learn anything is
himself/herself, especially in the age of the internet. China and korea wew
underdeveloped 50 years ago and there was no west to "maintain control". On
the other hand, africans were not born yesterday and have a long history, if
they havent been able to develop technology that is certaily not anybody
else's fault. Stop summoning the privilege mith, please.

~~~
Elvissango
Well it cuts both ways im pretty sure tht someone gas a huge product tht
really doesnt apply in your market at the moment bt if they look torwards
africa or south america they can easily gain traction and then launch it to
huge success in america europe or asia. So some person in silicon valley is
stuck as they doesnt think outside the box (which is odd since disruption is
what you preach) by looking torwards these markets they can easily get the
traction they need

